

The Beauty of Inefficient Code - ojbyrne
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2010/07/the-beauty-of-inefficient-code/60613/

======
talaxor
While I agree with the premise of this article, the fact remains poor design
is poor design.

I'm recoding a web query tool write now that was written horribly. It actually
worked, but the efficiency problems it had would have made the site choke when
exposed to real users. Prototyping is one thing, but if you're application /
site / whatever is going to be hit by lots of people, there's a minimum level
of efficiency that has to be in the code or else the thing's gonna tank.

------
kierank
There's so much wrong with this article I don't even know where to start.

